# VMS & Dynamic signalisation on motorway



## geor (Nov 3, 2011)

Variable Message Signs (VMS) and dynamic signalisations on motorway network are very important tools in order to inform road users of any irregularity or interested situations on motorway. Now, these signalisations are widespread all over the World and in the nearer future will be growing in number. In tomorrow United Europe as well as in other parts of the Global World, VMS needs to be harmonized and understood by all motorway users from different nationalities, if we want to have traffic flow safe and easy going. What do we have on our motorway today? From my experience, it is very difficult to understand some set-ups on VMS display through EU. In next examples it will be shown.

On EU MW the same traffic event has different VMS signs:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What to take as the most acceptable accident sign for all countries?


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

combination of 3. in row 1 and 1. in row 2 is the most recognizable. 
first in second row i have seen the most often on roads in Europe.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

good examples but the triangle signs are very european standard and they dont will be used in America.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

I´d prefer the Italian one, the most left on the second row. Though I suppose because of the coloured background they will be relatively expensive..


----------



## tbh444 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think giving the car a sad face is a bit extreme! In Britain it's usually something along the lines of the second one - does the job OK I'd say


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Any dynamic signage possible here ?


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Second row, right most one I've seen on signs warning of a high collision rate at some intersections, with the cause on a tab underneath. Usually it's "Following Too Close".

VMS here (Province of BC, Canada) are text based. IE: HWY 1 Closed between Revelstoke and Golden due to avalanche. Use alternate route. Then the message would change to give the Drive BC website.


----------

